# شـوية نـكت بـايـخـه للجميع



## ++menooo++ (3 مارس 2006)

*شـوية نـكت بـايـخـه للجميع*

*شـوية نـكت بـايـخـه للجميع
محششين انقلبو بالسياره قال الاول الظاهر انا انقلبنا وقاله اخوه يارجال ادعس وخل عنك الوسوسه

محشش راح لناس يعزيهم فقال : بن ادم مثل الانسان اذا توفى ماات

واحد محشش مسكتة دورية قالتلوة اركب قال لا شكرا البيت قريب

واحد حشاش سأل شيخ : قلو صحيح الصلاه ما بتصير من دون وضوء ، قلو طبعا ..قلو الحشاش : وشو رأيك هبلي جربها وزبطت
..
مرة في اثنين حشاشة واحد مسك مرايا وقال والله هاد بعرفوا وين شايفو ... وين شايفو...؟ وقالوا التاني : هات لشوف ... لك ما عرفتني هاد أنا

مره واحد بدوي بحكي لمرته : الليله عاوز رومانسيه !!سألت البنت امها شو يعني رومانسيه ؟؟؟؟ حكتلها امها : ما بعرف بس احتياطا انقعي أرز

وحدة مو لابسة شي اشرت لتكسي وركبت , شوفير التكسي صار يزبط بالمراية , قالتلو لعمى ما بتستحي قليل أدب , قاللها بس حابب أعرف منين بدك طلعي المصاري

واحد شاف واحدة عم تشرب عصير قال الها ممكن مصة بس لا تفهميني غلط قامث البنث اعتطو كاسث العصير مشان يشرب فقال الها مو قلتلك لا تفهميني غلط؟

ختيار تجوز صبية صغيرة، وبليلة الدخلة سألها: علموكِ أهلك شو تسوي. قالت: لا. قلها: أكلنا هوى، وأنا نسيان كمان

ولد عمره ست سنوات ، قال هسه عرفت إنو كلمة سِكس لها معنى ثاني . هي كمان رقم إنكليزي

واح اشترى موبايل وحب يعمل لمرتو مفاجأة : قام دخل على الحمام وأتصل معا وقلا :مرحبا حياتي قالتلو سكر الخط الجحش في الحمام

مطوع عم يعد بالانكليزي-ون -تو -ثري- فور- فايف- استغفر الله - سكس ها ها ها ها

في واحد راح لمخبر تحليل بدو يحلل دم فا أجت الممرضة وخزته بدبوس فرصت اصبعه فما طلع دم قامت مصت أصبعه وطلع دم أقام قلها بدي ساوي تحليل بول

في يوم واحد زوجتة ماتت شافو الناس فرحان سألوا: أنت ليش فرحان فقال:أول مرة أعرف وين رايحة

قال مرة في واحد كتير متدين وفي مزيعة عملت معو لقاء وبأخر اللقاء سألتوا شو بتحب تسمع.....قالها بدي مقطع من اذان المغرب اذا بالأرشيف

واحد ؟؟؟؟؟ فحصه دكتور قاله معك سرطان فى المخ قال ؟؟؟؟؟؟ : الله اكبرمن وين اجانى المخ ههههههههههههههههه

مره واحد دخل على مراته لاقاها بتخونه مع واحد من أعز اصحابه قام قتله.. قالت له غبى بالطريقة ده ح تخسر كل اصحابك هاهاهاهاهاها

 مره واحد صعيدي راح الى مصر ودخل حمام فخم اتحمم ولما خلص معرفش يسكر الدش حاول مره واتنين وتلاته لبس ملابسه ورجع الى بلده سالوه اهل البلد ازاي مصر قال زمانها غرقت

صعيدي بمسابقة المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين او استخدم الجمهور

أرمني أسلم ، قام راح يصلي الجمعة بالجامعة

أخذ طبيب الأمراض العقلية 5 من مريضاته فقال لهن سوف أسمعكن موسيقى للرقص، لكنه استبدل شريط الأغنية بشريط قرآن كريم، ولما سمعن المريضات بدأنا بالرقص إلا واحدة منهن كانت صامتة ففرح الطبيب ظانا أنها شفيت فسألها لما لا ترقصي مثل البقية ، فقالت له أسكت فأنا العروس

فيه واحد بدوي ولدت زوجته بنت في الليل, قتلها...ليش؟ قال ماعندو بنات يوصلو آخر الليل

في اثنان خرسان بيتحادثون بالكتابة على الورق الأول كتب للثاني بخط عريض فقال له الثاني ليش عم تقوي صوتك ياحمار مابتغرف انو أبوي نايم؟

 كان البخيل وولده يمشيان في جنازة..فسمع الولد زوجة الميت تقول اه يازوجي.. سيذهبون بك الى بيت ليس فيه ماء ولاطعام ولا فراش ولا كساء فقال الولد لابيه البخيل: هل سيذهبون به الى بيتنا

واحد سكران رجع على بيته وهو عمال يروح شمال ويمين.. وهو عم يفتح الباب شافه جاره فقال له عطيني المفتاح افتحلك فجاوبه السكران لا لا لا انت مسكلي الباب وانا بفتحه

تناول الولد الدواء وبدأ بعد ذلك بالقفز والوقوف على الرأس والتقلب على الأرض فسألته أمه لماذا تفعل كل هذا؟ فرد الابن:لأنني نسيت أن أرج زجاجة الدواء قبل تناولها

فى استاذ سال الطالب قاله : هل الثعلب يبيض ام يلد .قال الطالب الثعلب ماكر تواقع منه اى سيىء

واحد اخذ معاه ملعقة وراح يقابل خطيبته عارفين ليه عشان يحركلها مشاعرها

ادعى احدهم انه عازف كبير في الفرق الموسيقية فأعطاه مدير الحفل لحنا وطلب منه ان يعزفه لكنه لم يعرف كيف يقرأ اللحن 
المدير: كيف تدعي انك عازف كبير وانت لا تعرف السلم الموسيقي
 العازف: ذلك لأني تعودت على ركوب الأسانسير

واحد شيخ حب شيخه عطاها رقم المسجد .. بس شافها ماشيه بالشارع الها يسلملي ربك عز وجل*


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (3 مارس 2006)

*حلوة كثير*



> مره واحد بدوي بحكي لمرته : الليله عاوز رومانسيه !!سألت البنت امها شو يعني رومانسيه ؟؟؟؟ حكتلها امها : ما بعرف بس احتياطا انقعي أرز
> ولد عمره ست سنوات ، قال هسه عرفت إنو كلمة سِكس لها معنى ثاني . هي كمان رقم إنكليزي
> واح اشترى موبايل وحب يعمل لمرتو مفاجأة : قام دخل على الحمام وأتصل معا وقلا :مرحبا حياتي قالتلو سكر الخط الجحش في الحمام
> في يوم واحد زوجتة ماتت شافو الناس فرحان سألوا: أنت ليش فرحان فقال:أول مرة أعرف وين رايحة


ههههههههههههههه كتير حلوة ومش بايخة


----------



## ++menooo++ (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا ميرى على رأيك


----------

